# prewar cleveland welding ,pilot supreme



## kenny (Aug 29, 2015)

looking for info on this bike


----------



## kenny (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## npence (Aug 29, 2015)

Looks to be a 1939 if it is for sale need to post a price. Also I sent you a pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 29, 2015)

Is this the for sale section?  Weird.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2015)

Moved this from "sales" to "classic balloon"


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 29, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Is this the for sale section?  Weird.




It's that easy.


----------



## Gearhead (Aug 29, 2015)

This is a very valuable bike. Don't let anyone fool you with a lowball offer. PM me for an honest appraisal.


----------



## slick (Aug 29, 2015)

That bike is incredible. Do not part it out. Its worth more in one piece. 99% of these guys on here want the dual headlights and the headbadge. Those 2 items ALONE are worth an easy $600. I value the bike at $1k + all day long.  Dont take much less. These vultures on here will part it out in the blink of an eye. There are s few of us that have girlfriends who collect and ride vintage bikes. Thats who it should go to.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah I dig girls bikes! Hope it goes to a good home.


----------



## Gearhead (Aug 29, 2015)

slick said:


> That bike is incredible. Do not part it out. Its worth more in one piece. 99% of these guys on here want the dual headlights and the headbadge. Those 2 items ALONE are worth an easy $600. I value the bike at $1k + all day long.  Dont take much less. These vultures on here will part it out in the blink of an eye. There are s few of us that have girlfriends who collect and ride vintage bikes. Thats who it should go to.




Agree 100% and the value assessment is spot on.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 29, 2015)

Are you assuming the bike has original paint?
The green looks redone to me...almost certain of it from the pics provided.
Also, the later supreme style frame, no lock, no curved cranks, guard is nice, but for a ladies downtube, rays probably have plastic lenses.
Let's see a pic of the applecore badge please...
Chris


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 29, 2015)

Jim Frazier here welcome to the cabe

when you are ready to sell this bike I am interested and will pay a fair price
you can e-mail me or call (209) 481-9464 I am in California


----------

